# Media Streams



## gcsar (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
 
 
bin vor kurzem in die erste eigene Wohnung gezogen und würde gerne etwas über folgende Produkte erfahren, vielleicht hat jemand von euch das ein oder andere Produkt und kann mir von seinen Erfahrungen berichten. 
 
 
Habe lange Netflix verwendet jedoch nicht mehr sehr davon überzeugt.
würde mich für den Streams von Amazon interessieren hat jemand zu den links Erfahrungen?
 
Fire TV Stick
Amazon Fire TV mit 4K Ultra HD
 
Worin unterscheiden sich die beiden?
Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis?
Film und Serien Angebot?
 
Kennt jemand von euch folgende neue Sachen?
 
Amazon Echo
Amazon Echo Dot
 
zahlt sich sowas aus, ist das nützlich oder einfach nur Schrott?
 
Bitte um Erfahrungen oder was ihr so verwendet
 
Danke


----------



## GuajoloteReal (21. März 2017)

Freunde von mir haben sich Fire TV zugelegt und sind damit sehr zufrieden. Sie sind richtige Serienjunkies und meinen, dass das Angebot diesen Preis wert ist.

 

Aber ich hänge mich auch deiner Frage an und wollte mal fragen ob vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit den Fußball Livestreams bei Wettanbietern hat? Hier http://www.wettbasis.com/live-videos.php ist von Bet365 sowie von Bwin die Rede. Welcher Anbieter ist de facto besser? Kennt sich hier jemand aus?


----------



## Aun (22. März 2017)

was haben wettanbieter jetzt mit der frage zu tun? /repoted


----------



## Derulu (22. März 2017)

Beitrag mit Link zu Wettanbieter entfernt.


----------

